
5G to Come to India Soon - sravanthi15
https://www.startupstories.in/news/5g-to-come-to-india-soon
======
aq3cn
India is taking long strides under BJP government, otherwise Indians would
have remained stuck to 4G for forever in a case if there was 5G scam similar
to 2G scam. I don't know if there should be any reason to delay the auction of
next generation spectrums, given such auctions are online now and bring lot of
money into government treasury.

Kiddos to PM Modi for staying ahead of the curve.

